# Safety Zone around Pole Barn???



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

I own a 110 acre parcel of land that has a 10 acre parcel going through the middle that is owned by some Amish people. The 10 acres has an old abandoned house on it with a couple of barns that the Amish hunt out of and if its brown its down! Now this 10 acre parcel is only 290 feet wide with no woods, all grass except a few trees in the barn yard. I need to build a pole barn to store my tractor and farm implements in and I was wondering if this could be a legal way to keep the Amish from hunting in their barn yard since it would be within 450ft. of my pole barn? Thanks!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only.

i dont know if your polebarn would fit into the law or not. one of our co's should respond soon.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The Game Law of 1929, 1929 PA 286, Sec. 10b, as added by 1968 PA 61, MCLA 312.10b; MSA 13.1339(2), (1) provides as follows:
'(1) For the purpose of this section, 'safety zone' means any area within 150 yards of any occupied dwelling house, residence, or any other building, cabin, camp or cottage when occupied by human beings or any barn or other building used in connection therewith.

'(2) No person, other than the owner, tenant or occupant, shall shoot or discharge any firearm or other dangerous weapon, or hunt for or shoot any wild bird or wild animal while it is within such safety zone, without the specific permission of the owner, tenant or occupant thereof.

'(3) The provisions of this section shall not apply to any landowner, tenant or occupant thereof or their invited guest while hunting on their own property, or to any riparian owner or their tenant or guest while shooting waterfowl lakeward over water from their upland or lakeward from a boat or blind over their submerged soil.'

Building the pole barn withing their safety zone would stop them from hunting from the buildings, but they could still be able to hunt (they just have to move further away)
Good luck!


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

JWICKLUND said:


> '(1) For the purpose of this section, 'safety zone' means any area within 150 yards of any *occupied dwelling house*, residence, or any other building, cabin, camp or cottage *when occupied by human beings* or any barn or other building used in connection therewith.


So what about hunting within the safety zone when no human beings are present in the pole barn? This seems to suggest that it would be legal, no?


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks! 
I am usually not this hard to get along with but they(Amish) are killing everything they see. They have a big bait pile on thier place and shot 3 deer opening day. Called the CO and they got a ticket for the bait but now they are rotating other members of thier family in and there's no telling how many tags they have. Meanwhile I am trying to practice QDM! It sucks to see all my efforts, time, and money go to waste.:rant:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

lang49 said:


> So what about hunting within the safety zone when no human beings are present in the pole barn? This seems to suggest that it would be legal, no?


Can not hunt without permission. There would be no reasonable way to determine if someone was in the barm without trespassing to find out. It is the same as a house in the safety zone would be. The word "occupied" in the law doesn't pertain to the place being occupied at the time, it pertains to that the place is fit to be occupied. Anotherwords, if a old house, falling down, was there it wouldn't be covered in the safety zone.

If the property is only 280' wide it must be pretty long so they will still be able to hunt and it will not help your problem. It would be best, if they are violating to continue to report it until they are caught. If they are not violating then it is a shame that one hunter has to do something to other hunters in order to prevent them from legally hunting.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Gotta agree with Boehr. The Amish are about the closest thing to subsistance hunters out there and while I understand your pain, as long as they are hunting legally, you should congratulate them on their success.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Yes, it is a shame that I would resort to such tactics to help my own personal agenda as it pertains to deer management! But since the NRC won't improve the quality of the deer herd then I geuss It's up to me, at least in my own little world. And, I will use the law any way i can to help my agenda, just like the DNR/NRC does!


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Oh, I forgot to add that the only reason they hunt where they do is because it is next to my food plot and where the deer move through.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Always someone elses fault, the Amish, the DNR, NRC, those that own over 100 to someone that owns 10 acres, I can see this will go now where so I will stop it now. CLOSED.


----------

